
Ask HN: Is a robocaller spoofing my number? - shortstuffsushi
I&#x27;m on Project Fi, and have been since June of 2016. In the past few months, I&#x27;ve had several people I don&#x27;t know call me. Well, I&#x27;ve had many call me, but a few have left messages saying that I&#x27;ve been calling them over and over. So far it&#x27;s been all people in the same area code, but like I said -- I don&#x27;t know any of them, and I&#x27;m not in a line of business to cold call people.<p>I searched around briefly, and saw a couple other people reporting the same issue, but it doesn&#x27;t necessarily seem to be limited to Fi. Is there anything I can do to address this if a robocaller is using my number? If this keeps up, my personal number I&#x27;ve had for almost ten years is going to start being marked as a spam caller.
======
smartician
A couple of years ago scammers spoofing local numbers were running rampant in
my area. They seem to operate from Mexico, so there's very little that can be
done about it apparently (which is a testament of how bad the current
telecommunication infrastructure and legal framework really is).

Even the companies whose names were used for the scams were powerless:
[https://blog.westjet.com/make-it-stop/](https://blog.westjet.com/make-it-
stop/)

I haven't gotten one of those calls in a while though. Either my number is no
longer on their target list, or something else made them stop.

------
anaganisk
have you tried contacting your phone service provider? because even if spoofed
the logs are generated, and are you sure its a normal call and is not placed
through online means which use phone number as ID like whatsapp(example not
necessarily the medium), maybe some one has created an account with your name,
And is making an Online call? And also try reaching out to local law
enforcement.

------
fredophile
Someone is probably spamming phone calls using fake caller ID info that
matches your number. I've had this happen with my number before. It's annoying
but there isn't really anything you can do about it. Unfortunately it's
ridiculously easy to fake caller ID information.

